# Cat tournements



## mlittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering why there are no tounements for cat fishing for anglers from shore? Just really curious. Been looking for along time and everyone I see you need a boat.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

There are quite a few on the Ohio river you don't need a boat for. Not sure where your located but in the summer near east Liverpool there are some during late spring and summer every week or every other weekend


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

also dont know where Whitehall is located but Indian lake and St marys offer shore/boat tourneys. PM me if you want more details.

Salmonid


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Whitehall is a Columbus suburb


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Not positive but I think there is a series at Buckeye Lake that has both shore and boat tourneys. I know Buckeye Tom on here was doing some of them last year and maybe he can chine in if shore angling is allowed.

Salmonid


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Twisted Whiskerz allows bank fishing.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Kokosing lake had one last year,u could use a boat or fish from the bank.last year was the first i heard and fished it but think they have it every year.it was fun


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Almost all local tournaments allow bank fishing. The only ones that I know of that are boater only are the national catfish trails...


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

TCBA---(Tuscarawas County Bankfishing Assc.) Has Bank fishing only starting April 14th--6 to 12---On the Tusc. river and Stillwater Creek ONLY---Check our site for more info--


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

Anyone know where the best places on st.marys lake to catch big cats now. I havent been there in a while and have not fished it a lot. I keep hearing there are flats and blue in there but i have only caught channels. So where are the big ones hiding out at now since all the trouble with the alge problems.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Check out the tournament series I am starting this year...Boats and bankfishing allowed!
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flathead-catfish-anglers-tournament-series/347999308585762


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Olewhiskers, GLSM is chock full of eating sized channels, 1.5 - 2.0 lbs, but the bigger fish are there, you just have to weed out a lot of smaller fish to find some bigger fish. 2 weeks ago at a tourney, someone caught a 13 lber and I got one right at 10 lbs. Bigger fish are very migratory and move around the lake daily based on weather and seasonal conditions, not to mention pre spawn, spawn, and then post spawn so if you find a bigger batch of em today, good chance within a few days they will have moved, it does seem the little guys can be caught all over the lake but once they are big enough to spawn, they become more solitary vs schooling fish. 

Salmonid


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

So have you seen any one catch a flat or blue cat at GLSM I have herd rumors but haven't seen any. when i fished there before i would fish around windy point and zuma tried celina side with no luck. I tried lots of baits too shad,blue gill, shrimp, liver, worms, chubs and anything else i could put on a hook lol what you find to be the best?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

One of my buddies has caught a few flatties up there from time to time, its about like Indian Lake, a few are in there but not in any numbers. No blues unless one was dumped by a pay ponder. I almost always use shad for bait about year round, if I was target flatties specifically, Id use live gills.

Salmonid


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out more info on TCBA if you are lookin for bank ONLY. VERY small club and people are having a hard time getting any info from TCBA, but it's fun. Isn't going to be worth the money to drive from Whitehall to maybe win 60-80 bucks.......but if you're gonna be in the area some weekend, there is plenty more fishing to be done after they quit at midnight.


----------

